
Web Du Bois visualized black life in America in the 19th century - Anon84
https://www.fastcompany.com/90431134/120-years-ago-this-designer-illustrated-racism-inequality-and-black-life-in-america
======
masonic
That's _W.E.B._ Du Bois.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._E._B._Du_Bois](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._E._B._Du_Bois)

